# new delivery (****)



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

They finally came in today  not real good pics though  

03 ERDM PC, 99 H Upman Corona Major, 00 JL Seleccion 1



feb 06 SCDLH Oficios & Mercaderes


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow :dr . Excellent delivery!!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

DAMN! 
What a score!  :dr


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

WoW :dr :dr :dr Nice score.......


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

That is one amazing haul you got today. Every single one of them looks amazing.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh... sweet... God... that's just ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice one!!!!!


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Holy crap, thats one nice hall


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dang!!!!! VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xmas came early eh? Salivating at those sticks now :dr


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

ditto what everyone else said! Bad pics my arss! I :dr the ERDMs!!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

F.....ing amazing!!!
Nice Score!

If you got those '03 ERdM PC's from the same place I got them, love those sticks.

Those SCdLH look awesome!

Enjoy.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I just sh*t my pants...

NICE SCORE!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Good Golly Miss Molly ...that's some fine delivery.

Enjoy them all!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Stiitake, that's alot of smokes--way to go!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Kenny, you have made an abrupt fall off the cliff. You are nowhere near the slope. Nice score.

scottie


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Merrry Christmas to you !!!!


Nice haul !! Enjoy them all.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Beautiful early x-mas presents!! Some great choices!!:dr


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I once had a box of H. Upmanns like that which customs helped me get rid of. Good fun.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice haul. It just looks amazing.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Holy sh!t Batman!! Great score.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

helluva haul you got there!!:dr


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Christmas in Texas came early!!! Nice score Kenny. They say everything's bigger in TX....They ain't lying!!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

The pictures dont do the SCdLH boxes justice. They are beautiful.

About to :w one of the upmans  Ive waited 8 hours, thats long enough


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I would give you a standing O for that ****, but well...I can't stand right now. Nice Haul.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

:dr WOW :dr


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

All I can say is..... Wow :dr


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

that's an awesome haul... did you have to get a new humi for all that?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful score, Kenny.

Is it going to be hard not to smoke them all, one by one, in a beautiful smoky conflagration? 

I think I would want to tuck in those sexy sticks every night.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like it will be a very good Christmas!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

That is a great haul, I am particularly liking the SCDLH Oficios. I have been debating those for almost a month now...


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

that is a nice delivery, enjoy :dr


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Great haul.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Dannggg! :dr


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Those pics look amazing! Excellent Haul you have there, enjoy!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaa-Haaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww!!! Nice treasure!!*


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Man, is that all you bought! :r You didn't hold back on that order did ya'?

Nice looking selection.


Happy smokes,


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Those smokes look nice. You have good taste.

Doc


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow....


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Dude...........Very nice........thats almost obscene! :w


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Dzrtrat said:


> Dude...........Very nice........thats almost obscene! :w


:tpd:

That is moving some cash right there! Wow, those look great!


----------

